# Glue-on tenons for peppermills . .



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2012)

I didn't want to hijack Doc's thread so I started a new one for duncuss. Doc if you took any pics of the process of gluing them on feel free to add here or start your own thread if you want. I took some pics I think and will look on my other computer in the shop later. 

To show some examples of what this method can do for even novice turners like myself and for you duncuss, here's a couple mills that I first used this method with. I hadn't ever seen or heard of it but I knew I wasn't the first to think of it since it seemed so obvious to me in order to preserve the grain. 

[attachment=15265]

[attachment=15264]

This mill ended up looking completely different shape-wise than what you see here (Mizer ended up with this mill and the final shape can be seen in his show-thread somewhere) but the figure remained intact because of the glue-on tenon. 

[attachment=15266]

IMO unless you're using a very plain wood for production mills where grain is barely visible, you should always add the tenon to preserve the grain pattern. I'm pretty sure I took pictures of some actual glue-on tenons I can check later.


----------



## davidgiul (Dec 27, 2012)

The wood for the top PM looks familiar. How did you like turning it?
Beautiful design and execution by the way. Now how about that trade?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm on hold right now David, it's too cold to be in the shop and doesn't look to get out of the 40s for a week or so. I didn't even go outside today until 11:00 to water all the animals. Busting the ice and floating it out of the various troughs and bowls is a lot of work but if I lived up nawth and had to do it often guarantee I'd have heated water troughs. 

I might be able to find enough clothing to get you a box together but right now it's nice and cozy hibernation in our warm little den. Wife is making enchilada's and we're going to venture the ~12 miles to my parents house for a late dinner/early supper with them but I'm not even looking forward to having to go from the house to the truck. My feet are getting cold just thinking about it. 

:toocold:


----------



## kweinert (Dec 27, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I'm on hold right now David, it's too cold to be in the shop and doesn't look to get out of the 40s for a week or so. I didn't even go outside today until 11:00 to water all the animals. Busting the ice and floating it out of the various troughs and bowls is a lot of work but if I lived up nawth and had to do it often guarantee I'd have heated water troughs.
> 
> I might be able to find enough clothing to get you a box together but right now it's nice and cozy hibernation in our warm little den. Wife is making enchilada's and we're going to venture the ~12 miles to my parents house for a late dinner/early supper with them but I'm not even looking forward to having to go from the house to the truck. My feet are getting cold just thinking about it.
> 
> :toocold:



I like the idea - one of the Christmas gifts I didn't get was a hot glue gun so I can attach tenons like that. I have some small bowl stock and ornament stock that I'll be using tenons for as well.

And it's all the way up to 27F so far. Started out at about 11F. I think it's Sunday that we're supposed to peek above freezing, but not by much. Definitely too cold for the shop. Sort of looking for a woodburner solution for out there but these cold weeks really cut into the productive time.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 27, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I didn't want to hijack Doc's thread so I started a new one for duncuss. Doc if you took any pics of the process of gluing them on feel free to add here or start your own thread if you want. I took some pics I think and will look on my other computer in the shop later.
> 
> ( ... snip ... )
> 
> IMO unless you're using a very plain wood for production mills where grain is barely visible, you should always add the tenon to preserve the grain pattern. I'm pretty sure I took pictures of some actual glue-on tenons I can check later.



Thanks Kevin, appreciate you taking the time to do this.

I used the instructions/guidelines that Mike Hawkins (firehawk over on wwt) put together, trying to figure out where in the process the holes to receive the tenon insert are drilled (and the hole through the tenon insert, since the shaft has to pass through it).


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't want to hijack Doc's thread so I started a new one for duncuss. Doc if you took any pics of the process of gluing them on feel free to add here or start your own thread if you want. I took some pics I think and will look on my other computer in the shop later.
> ...



I drill the tenon hole after I chuck the top. When I said in the other thread that I turn a short tenon on each end of the PM once I round it, those "tenons" are turned just small enough in diameter (less than 2.5" in the case pf my nova) to be able to chuck each end after it's parted and only about 1/4" wide if that - nothing like the 1/2" by ~1" long tenon we're discussing. Once the PM is parted, I then mount the top part of the mill in the chuck, and drill the 1/2" diamter x 1/2" deep hole into the bottom of the PM top. I then glue the 1/2" diameter x 1" long tenon into the hole, set it aside to mdry, then work on the bottom of the PM (drilling the holes). When drilling holes in PMs, you always start with largest hole first. 

After I'm finished drilling those holes and once the glue is dry with the tenon, I re-chuck it and drill the hole for the shaft all the way through. I have made a hold-tight to do this so I don't have to chuck the tenon and mar it with the jaws of the chuck. I can take some pics of how I do it since I have never seen a system like I use but surely others do it also. 

For shaftless PMs Doc described that already and I cannot improve on his description. I also do my finish turning of the PM with the top and body mated together. You must make sure you have the tenon perfectly sized and balanced or it won't feel like a precise instrument as you grind your pepper. I don't do very well reading instructions like this, so I probably do a horrible job being on the descriptive end of it too, wish I had time to do a short video since it is all very easy to do. Filming the vid wouldn't take much time, but I hate editing them in WMM it takes hours for me to do. 

I will take some pics whenever I can though it will be at least a week. .


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks again, Kevin ... I'll get it eventually!


----------



## Jdaschel (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi kevin, My dad has made many peppermills and started gluing in tenons of cocobolo mainly because 12 inch blanks will not work for 12 inch peppermills because you have to cut a tenon. But it also help to align the grain. It is takes a little bit longer to make them, but it does help alot. Plus if the tenons are made of cocobolo or another very hard wood. They can be threaded and put on a bottle stopper mandrel to put finish on, and then sand the finish.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Dec 30, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I'm on hold right now David, it's too cold to be in the shop and doesn't look to get out of the 40s for a week or so. I didn't even go outside today until 11:00 to water all the animals. Busting the ice and floating it out of the various troughs and bowls is a lot of work but if I lived up nawth and had to do it often guarantee I'd have heated water troughs.
> 
> I might be able to find enough clothing to get you a box together but right now it's nice and cozy hibernation in our warm little den. Wife is making enchilada's and we're going to venture the ~12 miles to my parents house for a late dinner/early supper with them but I'm not even looking forward to having to go from the house to the truck. My feet are getting cold just thinking about it.
> 
> :toocold:



I've said it before and I'll say it again...You da man Kevin.


----------

